# Howdy from the Portland area!!!



## Brandonvercnocke (Feb 20, 2017)

New to town from Southern California. New to the forum. Have had bees before but just starting out up here. Excited to learn bees in this new climate! Anyone else in the area!?!?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brandon!


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to Washington and the forum.


----------



## Jake264 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just over the hill from you in Madras


----------



## Eric Walls (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome, I'm in Gresham. Lots of people from our area on here.
Eric


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I can see you from my job (work at PDX). Did you bring all this rain? You know it is bad when the people in the Pacific Northwest start complaining about rain!


----------



## Eric Walls (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya, this rain is something else, a lot of local flooding now.


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, lots of good bee clubs around here ! Pacific Northwest Queen rearing club is right across the river from you.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

BGhoney said:


> Welcome, lots of good bee clubs around here ! Pacific Northwest Queen rearing club is right across the river from you.


I just looked this up, its in Vancouver off of 78th. I may have to see if I can crash one of their meetings.
Good info!


----------

